
Motherboard Tired of Slack, Takes 30 Day Break - ShaneBonich
https://medium.com/@did_78238/motherboard-dumps-slack-490b3b6e722c#.2gsjq5k04
======
tmail21
The reason this is happening more and more is because teams are bumping up
against the limits of synchronous communication. Especially when teams get
large, and everyone has an expectation of immediate response the whole thing
falls apart.

What's really needed is a communication platform that is geared towards
asynchronous communication but integrated deeply with chat apps like Slack,
Hipchat etc.

~~~
JackPoach
That's Bitrix24 point - chat plus tasks plus file sharing plus intranet plus
client management in one place

------
dave2000
People often say that other people expect an immediate response from im. Why
not establish some sort of SLA so you feel free to ignore them into it's
convenient?

